# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin giúp Motor

## vufree

Xin các Bác hướng dẫn giúp Mình làm sao xác định được tần số cơ bản của Motor với những Motor đã mất nhãn mác. Về cơn bản Mình đã có thể điều khiển động cơ bằng biến tần với tần số Max, Min, nhưng tới phần tần số động cơ thì Mình bí không xác định được. Với lại gặp phải mấy động cơ AC Servo thì không cách nào điều khiển bằng biến tần được. Nó cứ giựt giựt rồi nóng ran lên. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm điều khiển AC servo bằng biến tần giúp Mình với.
    Cám ơn các Bác nhiều

----------


## CKD

Tần số, dòng điện, điện áp là 3 đơn vị có liên quan. Nếu rất khó để nói chính xác là bao nhiêu nếu không có định mức.
Định mức cũng chỉ là mục đích thiết kế ban đầu của sản phẩm. Thực tế sử dụng có thể thay đổi.
VD: motor định mức là 12000rpm, 220V, 400Hz, nhưng mình vẫn có thể dùng 110V, 200Hz và chạy 10000rpm. Ngược lại cũng có thể chạy 380V, 700Hz mà không gây quá tải. Tất nhiên công suất thay đổi, rpm thay đổi đều có ảnh hưởng nhất định. Thường thấy là tăng tốc độ sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến tuổi thọ ổ bi, gây run do mất cân bằng tốc độ cao v.v...

Vậy nên để có thể tính được thì cần xác định 3 thông số: điện trở, điện cảm & tiết diện dây quấn của cuộn. Từ đó sẽ xác định được tương quan điện áp & tần số.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác CKD nhiều. biến tần Nó còn một mục tần số cơ bản nữa, không biết xác định thành phần này như thế nào vậy Bác ?

----------


## CKD

> Cám ơn Bác CKD nhiều. biến tần Nó còn một mục tần số cơ bản nữa, không biết xác định thành phần này như thế nào vậy Bác ?


Tần số cơ bản, quả thật tiếng việt phong phú nên mình chẵng hiểu rỏ. Nếu đúng là carier frequency thì kệ nó đi, chạy ok là được.
Mà tùy theo biến tần mà tính năng nâng cao nó phong phú, cái gì khó tạm cho qua.

----------

vufree

----------


## Tuanlm

Base frequency là mốc tần số mà biến tần sẽ tối ưu moment cho động cơ. Bởi vậy cần phải biết rõ động cơ được chế tạo ở dải tần số nào. Carier frequency chỉ là tần số sóng mang để PWM ( nôm na là vậy) tần số này thường vào khoảng khz. Nếu set cao sẽ gây nóng động cơ, nếu set thấp sẽ ghe tiếng hú. Vì vậy thường để khoảng 2~5khz là vừa.
Sáng cafe rảnh rỗi, chém chút. Mấy bác phản đòn nhè nhẹ. :d

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác CKD và Bác Tuanlm. Bác Tuấn bắt trúng ý Em đó, cái Náe frequency là cái Em chẳng biết để làm sao. Em toàn quất 400Hz cho cái spindle china 400Hz-24000rpm, không biết có ổn không? hoặc nếu hòm hòm thì nên để cái Báe này ở khoảng nào Bác nhỉ, kiểu như cái tần số sóng mang Em cứ để khoảng 2,5kHz là ổn ha Bác.

----------


## vufree

Nhờ Bác CDK giải đáp giúp. Mình tưởng tốc độ quay cua motor phụ thuộc vào tần số, nghĩa là tần số tăng thì tốc độ sẽ tăng, còn moment phụ thuộc vào điện áp, nghĩa là điện áp tăng thì moment tăng.. Giả sử cùng điện áp 220volt nếu ta tăng tần số thì motor sẽ quay nhanh hơn nhưng moment giảm Mình nghĩ vậy nhưng lại ngược hoàn toàn với ý kiến của Bác ở trên là tốc độ rpm phụ thuộc vào tỉ lệ V/f

----------


## Gamo

Có nhiều pp lái motor ợ. 

Cổ điển thì V/F, Voltage với Frequency phải luôn đúng 1 tỷ lệ, ko thì motor ko chạy đàng hoàng được. Với pp này thì torque & tốc độ đi chung với nhau. V tăng F tăng, tốc độ quay càng nhanh, torque càng lớn. 
Cái này giống như bác chơi xích đu. Khi xích đu tới gần thì bác dùng tay đẩy xích đu 1 phát. Đẩy mạnh hay nhẹ (voltage) => xích đu đi nhanh hay chậm; đẩy đúng lúc (đúng tần số) thì xích đu chạy êm, xích đu vượt quá bác mới đẩy thì làm xích đu giật cục hoặc ko đủ lực.

Các pp đời mới như Open Vector Control hoặc Closed Loop Vector Control, Direct Torque Control,... cho phép mình tách riêng torque và tốc độ; i.e. chạy chậm nhưng vẫn full torque được

----------

vufree

----------


## saudau

> Có nhiều pp lái motor ợ. 
> 
> Cổ điển thì V/F, Voltage với Frequency phải luôn đúng 1 tỷ lệ, ko thì motor ko chạy đàng hoàng được. Với pp này thì torque & tốc độ đi chung với nhau. V tăng F tăng, tốc độ quay càng nhanh, torque càng lớn. 
> Cái này giống như bác chơi xích đu. Khi xích đu tới gần thì bác dùng tay đẩy xích đu 1 phát. Đẩy mạnh hay nhẹ (voltage) => xích đu đi nhanh hay chậm; đẩy đúng lúc (đúng tần số) thì xích đu chạy êm, xích đu vượt quá bác mới đẩy thì làm xích đu giật cục hoặc ko đủ lực.
> 
> Các pp đời mới như Open Vector Control hoặc Closed Loop Vector Control, Direct Torque Control,... cho phép mình tách riêng torque và tốc độ; i.e. chạy chậm nhưng vẫn full torque được


Bữa nào khăn gói lên cụ chỉ dùm cái vụ chạy chậm mà vẫn full Torque này nhe. Nghe ghiền òi ah ha.

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác Gamo. Bác cho Mình hỏi để điều khiển các phương pháp khác V/F thì có cần motor phải có encode không ah?

----------


## CKD

Cao thủ về mấy món này thì đầy. Nên mấy cái này.. nói theo hiểu biết cá nhân nhe. Bác nào đi qua thấy không đúng thì nói lại cho đúng giúp em. Chứ em mới thấy có 1 cao thủ về biến tần vừa xuất hiện. Đánh giá ban đầu là trùm của trùm.
Theo cá nhân thì kiến thức & kinh nghiệm là một biển trời rộng lớn. Nên cái mình cho là đúng chưa hẵn đã là đúng. Kiểu như con số 6 & 9 ấy, nhiền từ trên xuống, nhìn từ dưới lên nó khác nhau. Mà ghép lại là 69 thì nó lại có ý khác. Vậy nên khi tham gia diễn đàn, việc đầu tiên là em tự cho mình đúng, cứ chém phát. Ai thấy sai mà chém em thì em biết mình sai rồi học lóm của người đó. Còn ai thấy sai mà không thèm chém em thì em vẫn tự tin là em đúng. Vậy nên cứ thoải mái khi chém.. chẵng có gì phải e ngại. Nhưng chém thì phải có lý do lý trấu để bảo vệ quan điểm. Chứ khoa học mà chỉ theo niềm tin thì có chết.
Cũng xin nói rỏ là em chuyên cơ khí, chẵng phải bác sĩ, kỹ sư gì hết. Nên nếu có chém thì cũng đừng so em với mấy vị kia nhé.



Trở lại vụ VF với *động cơ lồng sóc, không đồng bộ*. Phần lớn động cơ dân dụng em nghĩ nó giống nhau. Những motor chuyên dùng vào một việc nào đấy.. thấy thông số công bố nó khác.. nhưng em nghĩ nhà sản xuất cố tình làm như thế. Lý do lý trấu thì từ từ. Trước tiên em tin là điện áp và tần số nó có tương quan với nhau.
- điện áp, dòng điện nó liên quan tới điện trở cuộn dây bên trong motor. Điện trở thì nó lại phụ thuộc vào tần số (vì nó là cuộn dây) có điện cảm. Vậy nên nếu tần số tăng thì điện trở tăng.
- dòng điện thì nó phụ thuộc vào tiết diện của dây quấn, với mỗi tiết diện thì khã năng chịu đựng dòng diện tương ứng. Nếu quá thì sẽ nhanh chóng quá nhiệt và cháy. Nên với một motor, dòng định mức là đã được xác định.
- bỏ qua mấy vụ cơ khí, bạc đạn linh tinh. thì dòng điện = điện áp / điện trở. Nếu xem dòng điện là đại lượng không đổi thì khi tần số tăng, điện trở tăng thì điện áp phải tăng. Em hiểu đơn giản đặc tuyến vận hành V/F là nó vậy. Tức cứ tăng tần số thì phải tăng điện áp theo.

_Còn VDF hiện đại & hại điện nó điều chế cái SIN của nó theo cách gì.. thì ngoài tầm hiểu biết của em._

Với động cơ lòng sóc không đồng bộ thì moment nó phụ thuộc vào tốc độ từ trường quay, hệ số trượt. Vì 2 yếu có này nó mới sinh lực từ cảm ứng trên rotor & làm cho rotor quay được. nên về lý thuyết thì hệ số trượt càng lớn thì sẽ sinh moment càng lớn. Nhưng tới mức nào nó sẽ bảo hòa, nên không thể lớn mãi được. Mặc khắc thì khi hệ số trượt lớn nó sẽ làm hiệu suất giảm, nhiệt độ tăng v.v... nên cũng không thể muốn sao thì muốn. Mà tốc độ từ trường quay nó lại phụ thuộc vào tần số. Vậy nên tần số thấp hơn thì moment cũng giảm theo.

Như đã nói... nó còn rất nhiều.. yếu tố có liên quan. Mà muốn hiểu hết thì cũng đuối. Nên tạm vậy đi. Còn vụ base frequency thì thông thường nó tương đương với max frequency. Trừ khi motor có thông số định mức khác.

Còn với mấy motor đặc biệt có spindle chẵng hạn.. nhà sản xuất đã cố tình chế tạo với những thông số đặt biệt hơn, nên có thể có những khoảng sử dụng, moment là không đổi v.v...
Còn với motor đồng bộ thì nó không có hệ số trượt, vậy nên lý thuyết của nó cũng khác. Moment lúc đó phục thuộc vào lực từ của nam châm & lực từ của startor. Vậy nên nhìn vào mớ AC servo, thấy càng ngày càng nhỏ. Vì sự tiến bộ của công nghệ vật liệu.

Mấy cái này không chuyên nên lười tìm hình ảnh minh họa  :Smile: ... đọc chay vậy các bác nhé.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Cám ơn Bác Gamo. Bác cho Mình hỏi để điều khiển các phương pháp khác V/F thì có cần motor phải có encode không ah?


có encoder sẽ tốt hơn, hệ thống đắt tiền hơn
FOC hay DTC cũng có hệ thống sensorless để giảm giá thành

----------


## duonghoang

--- Về vụ base frequency ví dụ như biến tần Yaskawa V7 thì như hình, thường có 3 cặp điểm V-F, min, mid và max, từ 3 điểm đó nó sẽ tự nội suy ra 2 phương trình đường thẳng, nếu ở mức tần số bao nhiêu thì nó sẽ nội suy ra điện áp tương ứng, với base frequency dạng như tần số max, nếu chỉnh tần số cao hơn nữa thì điện áp nó cũng sẽ ko lớn hơn đc nữa.

----------


## nhatson

trường hợp Fbase/ Vbase ~ V suppiler 
khi đó Fout cao hơn nhưng điện áp ko cao hơn được > loss torque

nhưng nếu F thấp V rất thấp khi đó độ rộng xung điều chế rất nhỏ cũng ko có lợi

1 số tbi5 đòi hỏi motor hoạt động dải rộng có bộ nguồn BUCK BOOT để hạ áp khi motor chạy F thấp và nâng áp khi motor chạy F cao spindle cao tốc , máy lạnh inverter 

VF em thấy thường có 2 dạng, 1 là chấm 3 điểm min , mid , base , max ( min-base-max)
1 trường hợp nửa ta có nhiều điểm cài đặt VF hơn 6 điểm hoặc 8 điểm. vì thực tế đặc tuyến VF ko tuyến tính


lý thuyết là chỉ cần VF , nhưng VF tuyến tính cho dòng sin ko đẹp khi thay đổi tần số

----------


## terminaterx300

> trường hợp Fbase/ Vbase ~ V suppiler 
> khi đó Fout cao hơn nhưng điện áp ko cao hơn được > loss torque
> 
> nhưng nếu F thấp V rất thấp khi đó độ rộng xung điều chế rất nhỏ cũng ko có lợi
> 
> 1 số tbi5 đòi hỏi motor hoạt động dải rộng có bộ nguồn BUCK BOOT để hạ áp khi motor chạy F thấp và nâng áp khi motor chạy F cao spindle cao tốc , máy lạnh inverter 
> 
> VF em thấy thường có 2 dạng, 1 là chấm 3 điểm min , mid , base , max ( min-base-max)
> 1 trường hợp nửa ta có nhiều điểm cài đặt VF hơn 6 điểm hoặc 8 điểm. vì thực tế đặc tuyến VF ko tuyến tính
> ...


Min base max chỉ có hàng xuỵn mới có thoai :v còn hàng bình dân thì V/F :v

----------


## nhatson

motor gấu thì có đặc tuyến VF


có con thì VF tuyến tính

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước có demo của hãng ABB khoe lợi thế của Direct Torque Control so với V/F mà kiếm ko ra, cụ nào có ko, share lại cho anh em giải trí với?

Tạm thời giải trí bằng clip so sánh pp cổ điển & Field Oriented Control (Vector control)

----------


## CNC FANUC

[QUOTE=CKD;86056]
- điện áp, dòng điện nó liên quan tới điện trở cuộn dây bên trong motor. Điện trở thì nó lại phụ thuộc vào tần số (vì nó là cuộn dây) có điện cảm. Vậy nên nếu tần số tăng thì điện trở tăng.

Cái điện trở này là trở kháng phải ko cụ(kọ phải trở thuần) có lẽ là em nhớ sai

----------


## vufree

Ôi ơn giời! các CỤ đã tề tựa đông đủ cả, đội ơn Các Cụ nhiều. Cụ nhà cho Cháu chút kinh nghiệm chỉnh mid frequency và mid frequency volt với. có phải là Mình cứ chia đôi điện áp mã và tần số max ra để được mid không ạ? Với lại trong điều khiển V/F thường thì tần số thấp sẽ mất Moment đến nỗi có thể dính mũi khoan luôn ý. Vậy Ta nên chỉnh như thế nào để tang được moment ở tần số thấp. Cháu thì cứ cho điện áp Nó cao cao một chút ở tần số thấp để tăng moment không biết có ổn không?

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi ơn giời! các CỤ đã tề tựa đông đủ cả, đội ơn Các Cụ nhiều. Cụ nhà cho Cháu chút kinh nghiệm chỉnh mid frequency và mid frequency volt với. có phải là Mình cứ chia đôi điện áp mã và tần số max ra để được mid không ạ? Với lại trong điều khiển V/F thường thì tần số thấp sẽ mất Moment đến nỗi có thể dính mũi khoan luôn ý. Vậy Ta nên chỉnh như thế nào để tang được moment ở tần số thấp. Cháu thì cứ cho điện áp Nó cao cao một chút ở tần số thấp để tăng moment không biết có ổn không?


mỗi động cơ nó đều có giới hạn trên và dưới
với spindle china giới hạn dưới khuyến cáo của nó là 6000rpm ~ 80hz <>100hz

----------


## Gamo

NS đẹp giai, cái biến tần thần thánh bao giờ bán cho bọn tui, huhu....

----------


## CKD

Với sờ pín cỏ china, em cứ VF là đường thẳng. Reset vfd, chỉnh lại v max, f max. Chọn VF curve là xong.
Muốn chạy chậm mạnh hơn xíu em set midle cao hơn tẹo.

Với một số sờ pín, có thông số rỏ ràng thì em set theo thông số của nó, VF, torque boots.
Với sờ pín không nhãn mác.. thì em config bừa, rồi xem nó chạy thế nào rồi chỉnh lại.

----------


## solero

> ... Với lại gặp phải mấy động cơ AC Servo thì không cách nào điều khiển bằng biến tần được. Nó cứ giựt giựt rồi nóng ran lên. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm điều khiển AC servo bằng biến tần giúp Mình với.
>     Cám ơn các Bác nhiều


Em thấy câu hỏi có 2 vế mà. ACServo motor là dạng PMSM vậy nên bác tìm biến tần nào hỗ trợ motor PMSM hoặc tìm driver ACServo đa năng mới lái được ạ. Tất nhiên là phải tuning nhé.

----------

